

Github ClassicMap, Google Map tile rendering for iOS6 - flocial
https://github.com/kishikawakatsumi/ClassicMap

======
mikemcquaid
This seems pretty good from a first glance; provides a "Standard" or "Classic"
option to select between Apple's and Google's Maps. If you just care about
tiles (rather than e.g. transit directions) then this should be a good stop-
gap until Google releases their own version. It's a nicer experience than the
mobile Google Maps site.

Direct link to App Store: <http://itunes.apple.com/app/classicmap/id566173771>

~~~
notlisted
Neat for a demo/concept, but what's the purpose?

The web version of Google maps is already more powerful. No directions,
layers, no streetview, no auto-matching, no reviews etc. Loads slower. How is
this nicer than the web version by google (other than the obvious, ie lack of
a URL field)

If you haven't in a while, look at the latest google web version they've made
some changes, e.g. look up Brooklyn Bridge, NY.

Am I missing something?

~~~
mikemcquaid
I guess it's personal preference but I find the Google Maps web app to just
feel clunky and slow in scrolling around and that bothers me.

------
rmc
It's in the Apple App Store (
<http://itunes.apple.com/app/classicmap/id566173771?mt=8> ). I presume that
means Apple have looked at it, and approved it, and it won't be yanked in a
while for breaking any terms of service,

right?

~~~
tmcw
No, it'll get removed; the App Store Approval process is a sham, and this is
absolutely breaking the Google Maps TOS.

~~~
signalsignal
Hi tmcw. Two questions for clarification

1) How is the review process a sham?

2) How is the app breaking Google's TOS?

~~~
tmcw
1) Because there's very little evidence that malicious applications are
successfully filtered (many get in), and much evidence that nitpicky comments
keep 'good' applications waiting.

2) <https://developers.google.com/maps/faq#tos_tiles>

------
benguild
Pretty cool. I wish it had the transit stuff left over, though!

------
z92
Is it authorized to download map tiles form Google? Is there a limit? Can
there be any reason to fear that it might stop working a few days later?

I had been holding off upgrading to ios6, not to miss google maps. But if this
app gets removed after I upgrade, that will be devastating.

Any one knows, is there any reason to be concerned?

~~~
sumukh1
It doesn't credit Google as far as I can tell (the legal section just seems to
be for the new iOS maps). The link to "Legal" is really small and there's no
Google Logo (as Google had required previously)

Still it works if you all you need is map tiles (which I highly doubt what
most people use Maps for)

------
d0ugal
The search seems to be quite limiting. It only seems to recognise place names,
the thing I miss most about google maps is searching for POIs.

~~~
X-Istence
That's because it doesn't do that search on Google's servers. It only grabs
the Google map tiles and renders them...

~~~
Aqua_Geek
It actually does hit Google for the search:

[https://github.com/kishikawakatsumi/ClassicMap/blob/master/C...](https://github.com/kishikawakatsumi/ClassicMap/blob/master/ClassicMap/WMMapViewController.m#L146)

Here's the URL it's hitting:

    
    
        https://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/geocode/json?address=[whatever_you_entered_in_the_search field]&sensor=true

------
esad
Does Google actually allow you to use the tiles, as long as you credit them?
Could I do something similar in a commercial app?

------
asdfprou
So does this actually populate the local information data as well from Google?
Or is this strictly a visual thing?

~~~
Aqua_Geek
Looks like it might be both. It's inserting Google's tiles as an overlay on
Apple's map view, and it's also hitting Google's API when you search for
something:
[https://github.com/kishikawakatsumi/ClassicMap/blob/master/C...](https://github.com/kishikawakatsumi/ClassicMap/blob/master/ClassicMap/WMMapViewController.m#L146)

------
terhechte
What I like most is that it's open source. So maybe this will lead to
interesting improvements.

